# Mehrere Ebenen zusammen verschieben und zusammen fassen ?!



## Html (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, gestalte im Moment eine Einladung mit Adobe Photoshop Elemets.
Die Überschrift besteht jedoch nicht aus einem zusammenhängenden Text sondern aus einzelnen Buchstaben.Habe die Buchstaben verschieden eingefärbt und passend zusammen gestellt. In meiner Ebenen-Palette ist jeder Buchstabe eine eigene Ebene. 

Nun das Problem: Wie kann ich nun alle zusammengestellten Buchstaben gleichzeitig verschieben-also eigentlich gruppieren oder ist es auch möglich mehrere Ebenen also hier Buchstaben zu einer Ebene zusammen zu fassen?

mfg,Olli


----------



## X-Color (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
in Photoshop kannst du in der Ebenen-Palette Mit STRG-Mausklick die gewünschten Ebenen Markieren. Bei der Auswahl erscheint dann am unterem Rand der Ebenen-Palette ein kleines Ketten-Symbol (Oder im Menu auf "Ebenen->Ebenen verbinden"). Wenn du das aktivierst werden die ausgewählten eben verkettet und bleiben zusammen wenn eine verschoben wird.

Gruß Xaven


----------



## Html (12. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, damit scheint es aber nicht zu funktionieren. Es lässt sich immer nur eine Ebene markieren.


----------



## X-Color (12. Oktober 2006)

Du musst deine Taste *STRG* auf der Tastatur gedrückt halten und dabei eine Ebene nach der anderen (die ausgewählt werden sollen) mit der maus Links anklicken.
Wenn dies geschehen ist, die ebenen nur noch verbinden...


----------



## Html (12. Oktober 2006)

Ja das hab ich ja so gemacht aber es geht nicht. Normalerweise ist der Mauszeiger als Hand dargestellt. Drücke ich STRG zusätzlich erscheint noch ein kleines weises Kästchen neben der Hand aber in diesem Modus kann ich nix markieren.

Nochmal arbeite mit Adobe Photoshop Elemets 2.0.


----------



## BSE Royal (12. Oktober 2006)

Die Mehrfachauswahl von Ebenen funktioniert erst seit Photochop CS2.
Bis zur Vorgängerversion musste dies per Verkettung gelöst werden.

In der Ebenenpalette dazu eine der gewünschten Ebenen wählen und dann in den zu verkettenden Ebenen in das leere Feld rechts des Augensymboles kliicken. Es erscheint dann ein Kettensymbol und die Ebenen lassen sich gemeinsam verschieben/skalieren.
Ob das in Elements genauso funktioniert kann ich nciht versprechen, aber vermutlich eher als der Strg-Klick.

lg, der BSE


----------



## Html (12. Oktober 2006)

Super das hat geklappt. Aber kann man aus den ganzen Ebenen nicht eine machen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich ist das Möglich. Sobal du alle Ebenen mit dem Kettensymbol, wie von BSE beschrieben, verbunden hast, drückst du Strg+E bzw. "Ebene" > "Verbundene auf eine Ebene reduzieren". Ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen, alle Ebenen in ein Ebenenset zu verschieben. So kannst du sie zusammen verschieben, aber immer noch einzeln bearbeiten. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

